

Ning Proves That There’s Life Outside of Facebook and Twitter - dabent
http://www.briansolis.com/2009/12/ning-proves-that-there’s-life-outside-of-facebook-and-twitter/

======
KC8ZKF
You can create new Ning "networks", but you cannot search for existing
networks. Apparently the search feature was taken away because it was
"primarily being used by people moving from one illegal Ning Network to
another." [http://blog.ning.com/2009/11/redesigned-ning-com-is-now-
live...](http://blog.ning.com/2009/11/redesigned-ning-com-is-now-live.html)

This makes Ning networks a lot less valuable.

~~~
dasil003
It also makes them a lot more private which is a pretty significant feature in
today's social web. The question is how important is that, and to how many
people? My bet is the number is growing fast.

------
andrewcooke
[http://www.briansolis.com/2009/12/ning-proves-that-
there%E2%...](http://www.briansolis.com/2009/12/ning-proves-that-
there%E2%80%99s-life-outside-of-facebook-and-twitter/)

~~~
dabent
Darn. I can't edit the link. I swear it worked in rehearsal.

------
ashishk
Link does not work for me.

